# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  Do you feel like you're employable?

## Penruddocke

I feel anxiety affects so much of my daily life that I am unable to get a job or go through the steps to work.

----------


## Dane

I'm definitely employable now, (I have a job), but when my SA was at it worst, I couldn't work, or at least believed that I couldn't.  I was sure I would have a major lock-up panic attack if I ever tried to interview.  

I suppose if I had found a sympathetic employer who knew about my condition I could have gotten a job as long as it didn't involve interaction with other people.

----------


## Otherside

I don't have a job because I'm a student at the mo, but yeah, I'd hope so. On meds, I think I have some employability, I think I'd be able to do enough to get by. I guess it depends on the job, in a way. Being on TV or an actor or something would be hell for SA'ers. On the other hand, more quieter, alone time jobs would be easier.

I'm too terrified to get a part time job at the moment though...the thought of working in a shop somewhere...with other people...wondering what they're thinking of me... :hide:

----------


## Peaches

I'm looking to find a job now. I'm avoiding it and scared. My biggest thing of all is I hate talking to strangers! Like I can't even ask for ketchup at mcdonalds or anything. I don't like going to the doctors or any other appointments alone(not cause I don't have a license), I hate talking to people on the phone, basically I am an extremely shy person. And when I do need to meet/talk to new people my feet and hands get ice cold and my heart starts pounding.

----------


## Misssy

Currently I am on the schedule for a customer service/cashier job. The customer service part I can sort of handle I try my best even though I feel like people don't like me. The truth is probably some customers like me and some don't. The job isn't working out though because I can't stand on my feet for long shifts and the manager put me on long shifts even though I asked her not to. The past 3 days I haven't had to do a standing shift but my feet are still in so much pain that I haven't even walked to the grocery store and I don't have a car. I'm just hoping that my feet and legs heal and that it isn't some kind of permanent issue now. So the current job that I have I will need to quit. Then I need to get another job. Frankly I think my education is a big problem for me, being introverted hasn't helped but the education seems to be a big stinging problem...anyways I'm tired of trying to find the "right" employment.

----------

